# Anyone interested in writing (about fish)



## Rowdy (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm looking for someone that can write me some articles relating to saltwater tanks. Anyone interested? Writing experience isn't required as long as you're knowledgeable on the subject. PM for more details.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Is this a paid thing?


----------



## Rowdy (Feb 20, 2014)

albert_dao said:


> Is this a paid thing?


yes it's paid.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Forward me the details via PM and maybe there will be some overlap in our interest!


----------

